# ~JOHNS 60 WAGON - THE GREEN MILE



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My Friend John just bought this 60 wagon cheap off craigslist running and driving. Plans are leave it all OG paint, clean it up, lay it out and roll it without dumping a ton of money into it. Here John, I started your topic now you are gonna have to finish it. Just make sure its ready to roll to the Lonestar Round up.




















CLR rust remover to get the surface rust off.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

anything else Im going to let him take over. He goes by LS-1 WAGON on here.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

will it lay frame


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 26 2009, 12:03 AM~12814768
> *will it lay frame
> *


we'll see. Probably hit the pinchrail under the rockers first. Hes been working on his suspension all weekend.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2009, 12:05 AM~12814797
> *we'll see. Probably hit the pinchrail under the rockers first. Hes been working on his suspension all weekend.
> *


layin body is much more desirable anyway  


i was looking at getting an old school wagon to rat out before the dually


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice! Are y'all planing on taking the wagons to lone star round up?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 26 2009, 07:15 AM~12816355
> *Nice! Are y'all planing on taking the wagons to lone star round up?
> *


Man hopefully we will be rolling down there together. And the GoodGuys show at TMS.
I told him he needs to put Impala mouldings on it and convert it to look like an impala.


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 25 2009, 10:53 PM~12814648
> *My Friend John just bought this 60 wagon cheap off craigslist running and driving. Plans are leave it all OG paint, clean it up, lay it out and roll it without dumping a ton of money into it. Here John, I started your topic now you are gonna have to finish it. Just make sure its  ready to roll to the Lonestar Round up.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an og ghetto boys sticker :biggrin: or is my mind playing tricks on me


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

just want to mark this.... gonna be another good build


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2009, 12:57 AM~12814692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow: :wow: Looking real good. Keep them pictures comming. :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i'm so happy for John, he is finally coming up!


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks like Texans like to build wagons :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

sweet


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

hey Skim, wouldnt a bus sliding rag look good in one of these wagons?


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I got the rear arms on tonight, ill try to get some more pics as soon as I get the bags on.


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

between da pantina hustle and the green mile i really starting to like these wagonz....great build thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Jan 26 2009, 09:09 PM~12822891
> *Looks like Texans like to build wagons :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 27 2009, 04:06 PM~12831252
> *between da pantina hustle and the green mile i really starting to like these wagonz....great build thread :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. We been building old VW's like this 'OG paint and slammed' for years, we just thought it would sit right with wagons. I know a place that hooks us up with factory color matched rattle cans for touch up, all u need is the factory color code and they ship you custom mixed cans so touching them up in little patch areas and making them look just right is possible.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

im sold on wagons!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

come on John, I know you been busting ass on this so post the new pics foolio.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2009, 01:32 AM~12845801
> *come on John, I know you been busting ass on this so post the new pics foolio.
> *


Ya !


And what yall know bout the LSR????????????? :0


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2009, 10:56 PM~12833226
> *Thanks bro. We been building  old VW's like this 'OG paint and slammed' for years, we just thought it would sit right with wagons. I know a place that hooks us up with factory color matched rattle cans for touch up, all u need is the factory color code and they ship you custom mixed cans so touching them up in little patch areas and making them look just right is possible.
> *


picz homiez i need my dose today or i cant function at work :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Cool...


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

We did a little work on it tonight. Got the panhard bar built, bag cups built and John's finishing mounting everything up right now. The rear will be done before he leaves tonight. Next.. the front!
Here are a few pics that I was able to take before I left.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Born 1977????


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

yea he was born in 1977 the tat says EST. 1977


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2165 Turbo Rail_@Jan 30 2009, 12:40 AM~12856234
> *We did a little work on it tonight. Got the panhard bar built, bag cups built and John's finishing mounting everything up right now. The rear will be done before he leaves tonight. Next.. the front!
> Here are a few pics that I was able to take before I left.
> 
> ...


TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

here are some update pics of the rear bag cups and arms


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn john you work quick. if you aint busy tomorrow come over and help me do my front bags :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trippin


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

Looking good John.. now show them the front


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2165 Turbo Rail_@Jan 30 2009, 10:19 PM~12863392
> *Looking good John.. now show them the front
> *


x2!


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought I had some pics of the front but don't.. I'll get some next time I'm over there if he doesn't post any before then.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2009, 12:04 AM~12863264
> *trippin
> *


You're bound to own one in your life time fool.


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 30 2009, 09:02 PM~12863244
> *damn john you work quick. if you aint busy tomorrow come over and help me do my front bags :biggrin:
> *


I shoud have your lower bag plate monday or tuesday and I will cut out some copies for your car.


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

well it looks like i got the rear done tonight I will have chris post some update pics soon . Got the shocks done and gas tank cut to clear the new longer track bar. Also new update is that I got a ls1 to go in this bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Feb 4 2009, 02:16 AM~12901576
> *well it looks like i got the rear done tonight I will have chris post some update pics soon . Got  the shocks done and gas tank cut to clear the new longer track bar. Also new update is that I got a ls1 to go in this bitch. :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

john check it out, here was my old 60 nomad OG paint 348 car. I should have kept it but I made some good money off it. I CLR the whole thing but had not finished the hood yet, thats how good it came out after I scrubbed the whole car. It looked like the hood but all over when I got it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

u need these... :cheesy: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-1960-C...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris has better pics from yesterday but here is todays progress. I pulled the engine power washed the engine bay, and laid it on the ground.








this one show where the wheel sits laid out


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lookin good :thumbsup: yall make me want a wagon....lol


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

And more


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good


----------



## the men (Jan 24, 2009)

looks bad ass


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

What kind of rims are those? Looks badass so far.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn I cant wait to see it with the rims on it. Did you order your rear disc brakes yet?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 4 2009, 11:37 PM~12911266
> *lookin good :thumbsup: yall make me want a wagon....lol
> *


 :0 wagons are the new rag :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2009, 11:57 PM~12911518
> *:0  wagons are the new rag :0
> *


i wouldnt go that far...lol...but yall do make them look good :biggrin: 



im gonna do similar to my bubbletop..LOWROD...i think they look real good that way


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 5 2009, 12:03 AM~12911560
> *i wouldnt go that far...lol...but yall do make them look good  :biggrin:
> im gonna do similar to my bubbletop..LOWROD...i think they look real good that way
> *


 :biggrin: 

thats what this guy did, all og paint bubble, just rockin it as is with an LS-1 and he said hes not gonna paint it.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon+Feb 4 2009, 10:38 PM~12911284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ragons


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2009, 10:57 PM~12911518
> *:0  wagons are the new rag :0
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Feb 4 2009, 10:38 PM~12911284
> *And more
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: some wheels and that shit would be crazy hott! Im thinkin the green mile got the texas toasts milk! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 5 2009, 02:06 AM~12912322
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *



Thats uncalled for!


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

Here are some more pics.. Sorry John... I was asleep by 10 last night 










before the pull









John getting a little excited about doing the shocks haha


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

This bitch is looking bad ass!!! Finish it fast to motivate me to get my ass in gear LOL.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

you know the shocks work ALOT better at an angle


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2165 Turbo Rail_@Feb 5 2009, 08:46 AM~12912817
> *
> 
> John getting a little excited about doing the shocks haha
> ...


thats wagon happy right there


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 5 2009, 07:52 AM~12913082
> *you know the shocks work ALOT better at an angle
> *


I would have mounted them at an angle like the factory does, But I wanted more dampening out of my shock do to how low i drive my cars. When shocks are at an angle less damdening force is sent through the shock and that force is lost to the sweeping motion of the shock.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Feb 5 2009, 10:07 AM~12913504
> *I would have mounted them at an angle like the factory does, But I wanted more dampening out of my shock do to how low i drive my cars. When shocks are at an angle less damdening force is sent through the shock and that force is lost to the sweeping motion of the shock.
> *


the angles suppose to be optimal fro travel though 


i dont remember how it works or what angle just remember the class said shocks work better at a slight angle


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

DAMN, LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

actually the shocks work more efficiently at stabilizing the up and down motion if they are mounted straight up and down. 

Think about it like this. If they shock is mounted straight up and down then the compression and recoil is absorbed 100% by the shock.

if you mount it at an angle then the compression and recoil is distributed between the shock and the angle so the shock wouldn't be as effective.



Now on the other hand the shock could be more helpful with side to side motion if you mounted it at an angle but we wanted as little movement up and down as possible since he'll be driving the green mile about 4 inches from the ground at most


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

"Shocking!"


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

there was a little striping down on the mile today.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2165 Turbo Rail_@Feb 5 2009, 10:23 AM~12913634
> *actually the shocks work more efficiently at stabilizing the up and down motion if they are mounted straight up and down.
> 
> Think about it like this. If they shock is mounted straight up and down then the compression and recoil is absorbed 100% by the shock.
> ...


im not arguing its been 7 years since i took that class



i just remember something about an angle :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Feb 6 2009, 12:40 AM~12922601
> *there was a little striping down on the mile today.
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you remember how to put all that shit back together lol!


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2009, 11:17 AM~12925568
> *Hope you remember how to put all that shit back together lol!
> *


No shit I already filled two gatorade bottles full of screws. :biggrin:


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

that is EXACTLY what I said when we first started pulling the interior out... he said no worries!.. you should see the magnet bowl.. its FULLLLL of screws and stuff
I'll get pics of that next time I'm there haha


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Feb 5 2009, 03:06 AM~12912055
> *yessssssss
> ragons
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

John you are at work how the hell are you posting faster then me!? haha

I just got the heater control valve on the Galaxie  I'm going to be done before you~! haha jk


----------



## bsharer (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks good John! Chris, you got a Galaxie? Email me some pics!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bsharer_@Feb 8 2009, 11:42 AM~12941238
> *Looks good John!  Chris, you got a Galaxie?  Email me some pics!
> *


awe shit! Brian signed up on LIL! :biggrin:


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bsharer_@Feb 8 2009, 12:42 PM~12941238
> *Looks good John!  Chris, you got a Galaxie?  Email me some pics!
> *


here's a link to the alb.
http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i283/chr...0Galaxie%20500/


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2165 Turbo Rail_@Feb 8 2009, 01:37 PM~12941734
> *here's a link to the alb.
> http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i283/chr...0Galaxie%20500/
> *


that looks like steamboats ride


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

comming along nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 4 2009, 10:16 PM~12911002
> *john check it out, here was my old 60 nomad OG paint 348 car. I should have kept it but I made some good money off it. I CLR the whole thing but had not finished the hood yet, thats how good it came out after I scrubbed the whole car. It looked like the hood but all over when I got it.
> 
> 
> ...


just clr and a scotch brite?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Feb 8 2009, 09:10 PM~12945427
> *just clr and a scotch brite?
> *


mix 3 to 1 with warm water and some elbow grease


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

John what do you think about these wheels


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

this is gonna look sweet :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

if it isnt enough that i love wagons, one thing i love about your car is that the armrest is on the outside


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry for no updates but no progress this week so far , the kid has been sick so I havent been hanging around after work. I should get some shit done every night the rest of this week.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice build. Love the ragons.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Feb 5 2009, 01:33 AM~12911227
> *Chris has better pics from yesterday but here is todays progress. I pulled the engine power washed the engine bay, and laid it on the ground.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

here are the up date pics


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

This little guy is a coworkers 7 year old and he stands taller than the car laid out. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

fuckin love it. even more with that raggedy oliveish green. 
you not going to paint it right?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 13 2009, 12:21 AM~12990157
> *fuckin love it. even more with that raggedy oliveish green.
> you not going to paint it right?
> *


we dont paint over OG paint


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

s'what i like to hear :420:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

wait till he drops that LS-1 in that hoe


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

you got any dashes laying around from donor cars skim?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 13 2009, 12:46 AM~12990342
> *you got any dashes laying around from donor cars skim?
> *


as a matter of fact I have a 59-60 dash already cut outfor you $100 plus shipping!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2009, 12:50 AM~12990380
> *as a matter of fact I have a 59-60 dash already cut outfor you $100 plus shipping!
> *


clear out ur inbox and shoot me a pm :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I also have some gauge pods and gauges for the same. you'll be setto in the ghetto.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 13 2009, 01:38 AM~12990283
> *wait till he drops that LS-1 in that hoe
> *



lol, of everyone i know in the world, only the people i know from texas use hoe in that vernacular lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

whatchu gonna do wif the dash chuck? put in the dually like that other dude?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 13 2009, 01:44 AM~12990748
> *whatchu gonna do wif the dash chuck? put in the dually like that other dude?
> *


this is why im trying to steer away from an impala dash :|


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

You guys are making me want a wagon.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 13 2009, 10:08 AM~12991962
> *this is why im trying to steer away from an impala dash  :|
> *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 13 2009, 09:14 AM~12992001
> *
> *


skims got the hoom up on that 59/60 dash though 


but im just dreaming right now


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

that thing look sick laid out homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 13 2009, 09:11 AM~12991978
> *You guys are making me want a wagon.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

I need some help if any body can, I need to find someone who sells all the outer chrome trim fasteners and screws and clips to reinstall all my trim. Also Iwant front and rear swaybars if any one knows of any. I should have some new pics in a few . Damn and while im thincking about it i need a drivers door panel plate the upper metal part to redo my panels , my drivers is missing. hit me up if you got any info Thanks
John


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Shit photobucket is down right now ill post up pics in the morning when i get back here to work.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Have you tried Impala Bobs or Hubbards?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

ive always loved wagons :thumbsup:


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

More pics


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micah Johnstone (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn fine looking wagon I can't wait till i get my 62 on the road,i 'm way behind you though


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Feb 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13046029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good which engine is that


----------



## mr.plainstreet (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Feb 19 2009, 01:24 AM~13045995
> *More pics
> 
> 
> ...


what all has to be done to put the ls1 in... i mean whats the crossmember work for... would it havta be done on a 62??


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice bro.....Is this all mock-up.....Are you gonna blow it all back apart, or roll it as is ??

Either way....it's sweet !! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.plainstreet_@Feb 19 2009, 08:08 AM~13047971
> *what all has to be done to put the ls1 in... i mean whats the crossmember work for... would it havta be done on a 62??
> *


depends on the oil pan. street and performance sells the oil pan that clears stock frame. It holds a quart less oil though.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I picked up some of that chrome crack for johns wagon today. I had every piece of the interior trim you could take off chrome plated for him and that shit came out sweet as fuck!


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

DDAAAAYYYUUUUMMMMMMMM

That looks good!.. can't wait to try and figure out where the hell it all goes hahaha


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Be sure to put all that back on with the stock rusty trim screws!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Feb 23 2009, 10:21 PM~13091514
> *Be sure to put all that back on with the stock rusty trim screws!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



guilty


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Alright I got the floors repaired and the rear section made last night, a little metal break action . here are some update pics. You can see I cut and boxed the tank to clear the pan hard bar.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 21 2009, 10:58 PM~13072465
> *I picked up some of that chrome crack for johns wagon today. I had every piece of the interior trim you could take off chrome plated for him and that shit came out sweet as fuck!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

here is a pic of the Yank 3200 convertor.








Also this past weekend at the swap meet I picked up a sweet ass luggage carrier from the late 50s early 60s.

















and for shits this truck pulled up at work so I had to take a pic


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 19 2009, 07:13 AM~13047999
> *Nice bro.....Is this all mock-up.....Are you gonna blow it all back apart, or roll it as is ??
> 
> Either way....it's sweet !! :cheesy:
> *


Yes I will be going back through it all once all the fab is done.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

and for shits this truck pulled up at work so I had to take a pic








You know u was gettin your hair did! :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 21 2009, 08:58 PM~13072465
> *I picked up some of that chrome crack for johns wagon today. I had every piece of the interior trim you could take off chrome plated for him and that shit came out sweet as fuck!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

We need updates man! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

He's still with Tensia :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

once again you guys are getting down..... :0 

I'm heading to Muenster this weekend, might need to stop by and take a peek


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

I have lots of pics and updates I will post tomorrow I left the pics at work.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 26 2009, 11:03 AM~13116956
> *and for shits this truck pulled up at work so I had to take a pic
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Well here are the pics in no order.


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

and more some of the pics show , the pass side after CLRing the it. 








































































[


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Its about time you posted an update :roflmao: 

The Pass side gets :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

dizaaamm this wagon is gonna be killin em.


----------



## Reyna Bros (May 8, 2008)

Looks real good, nice metting you to.


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

thats f-n sweet!! kinda funny too :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Damn John! Just found your thread. Shit is coming together quick! 
Glad to see the trans crossmember worked out.

Next time you are out this way, you have to stop by to check out the 409 stroker.


----------



## ls6wagon (Mar 10, 2009)

car is looking good just don't forget the 49 you started


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 15 2009, 11:18 PM~13291315
> *Damn John!  Just found your thread.  Shit is coming together quick!
> Glad to see the trans crossmember worked out.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Mar 13 2009, 07:25 PM~13274513
> *Well here are the pics in no order.
> 
> 
> ...


 CLR works great wonders


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Mar 13 2009, 06:25 PM~13274513
> *Well here are the pics in no order.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CAR IS LOOKING GREAT!!


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

its time for an update John...


----------



## donkey_kong (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2165 Turbo Rail_@Mar 23 2009, 08:41 PM~13368657
> *its time for an update John...
> *



lol so hows it runnin?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2165 Turbo Rail_@Mar 23 2009, 09:41 PM~13368657
> *its time for an update John...
> *


x2


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

ok it runs and i drove it down the street yesterday now i need exaust!


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

thats nice! where is every one gettin these LS2s??? :biggrin: i need one!


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

lookin good , what master cylinder is that for the brakes?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn this is fuckin sick


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Are you gonna leave that "JERROD" on the fender?


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya'll are going to Sh!t when you see and hear the car now.. That's all I'm sayin... John... show em!


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok so my boy Frank sprayed some green on that left front fender wensday, to do some faketina. Then Kale laid the pipe on this bitch yesterday. Ok and after that this morning Harvey and Eddie sprayed the glass coat of clear to preserve the OG paint till I decide to paint the car. thanks to every one thats helped me out on this project. Big Jim hooked me up with the master setup and Chris has been there atleast 2 days a week since this began, and Ben has came thru in so many ways I can't Thank him enough.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

THat bitch looks sexy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Mar 29 2009, 08:12 PM~13425863
> *Ok so my boy Frank sprayed some green on that left front fender wensday, to do some faketina. Then Kale laid the pipe on this bitch yesterday. Ok and after that this morning Harvey and Eddie  sprayed the glass coat of clear to preserve the OG paint till I decide to paint the car.  thanks to every one thats helped me out on this project. Big Jim hooked me up with the master setup and Chris has been there atleast 2 days a week since this began, and Ben has came thru in so many ways I can't Thank him enough.
> 
> 
> ...


on that wet wet


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 4 2009, 11:06 PM~12910863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am eyeing that VW in the back! NICE!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

hey skim i tried that clr on my undercarriage to my fleetwood. All I can say is damn!!!! That shit worked great! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Mar 29 2009, 08:12 PM~13425863
> *Ok so my boy Frank sprayed some green on that left front fender wensday, to do some faketina. Then Kale laid the pipe on this bitch yesterday. Ok and after that this morning Harvey and Eddie  sprayed the glass coat of clear to preserve the OG paint till I decide to paint the car.  thanks to every one thats helped me out on this project. Big Jim hooked me up with the master setup and Chris has been there atleast 2 days a week since this began, and Ben has came thru in so many ways I can't Thank him enough.
> 
> 
> ...


Clear over it all?


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

more pics


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Apr 1 2009, 05:17 PM~13456367
> *more pics
> 
> 
> ...



sexxxy


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

lookin real nice :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Apr 1 2009, 06:17 PM~13456367
> *more pics
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAMN


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Apr 1 2009, 04:17 PM~13456367
> *more pics
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch looks sick as fuck cleared


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

Now its getting serious! :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2165 Turbo Rail_@Apr 3 2009, 02:26 AM~13472475
> *Now its getting serious! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO @ no rear lights.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2165 Turbo Rail_@Apr 3 2009, 02:26 AM~13472475
> *Now its getting serious! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that bitch moves! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

headliner is in!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

headliner came out sweet as hell. Bitch gonna look good rolling into Lonestar Round Up. We got 2 weeks man better be ready. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Apr 5 2009, 05:38 PM~13490036
> *headliner is in!
> 
> 
> ...



looks good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: Tell Chris he better get with the program.


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

cool wagon bro here's my wagon it should make it to the round up :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Apr 6 2009, 11:11 PM~13502848
> *cool wagon bro here's my wagon it should make it to the round up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice I'll be looking for it!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

That wet patina


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 08:14 PM~13543017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks so sick


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HAPPY EASTER FROM THE STREETSYLE FLA FAMILY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 09:14 PM~13543017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 09:14 PM~13543017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's fuckin RAW!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 11:14 PM~13543017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 08:14 PM~13543017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


skim,couple of questions,can you use flattening agent(or whatever its called) with the clear to protect it but not be so shiny?Also,did he add the vert deck lid and sprayed it to match the patina on the rest of the car?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Apr 1 2009, 05:17 PM~13456367
> *more pics
> 
> 
> ...


very nice man.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 13 2009, 01:44 PM~13562180
> *skim,couple of questions,can you use flattening agent(or whatever its called) with the clear to protect it but not be so shiny?Also,did he add the vert deck lid and sprayed it to match the patina on the rest of the car?
> *


Yes u can add flattening agent to make it un shiney if you choose to preserve the exact look with new protection. He if im correct welded in the vert vents on the decklid and did what we call "faketina" around it but that's what I think he did.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2009, 09:28 PM~13566012
> *Yes u can add flattening agent to make it un shiney if you choose to preserve the exact look with new protection. He if im correct welded in the vert vents on the decklid and did what we call "faketina" around it but that's what I think he did.
> *


what if someone was going to build this kind of car, would they repair major dents and rust holes or leave it og as possible? how far do you go?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yes absolutely that's why we find it an insult tpo called hoodride because we fix the rust, weld in patch panels like I had to do on my fender and do a little color blending to match the og color yet keeping it looking og as if you found a solid ass rust free car and rescued it.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2009, 10:08 PM~13566625
> *Yes absolutely that's why we find it an insult tpo called hoodride because we fix the rust, weld in patch panels like I had to do on my fender and do a little color blending to match the og color yet keeping it looking og as if you found a solid ass rust free car and rescued it.
> *


i'll buy that. youre the expert vw enthusiast, so no arguing here.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2009, 07:28 PM~13566012
> *Yes u can add flattening agent to make it un shiney if you choose to preserve the exact look with new protection. He if im correct welded in the vert vents on the decklid and did what we call "faketina" around it but that's what I think he did.
> *


Right on homie........


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

could we get some pics of the fender that was painted and more info on this faketina?


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

i like the wet-tina personally ... tho flat clear would look cool too


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

NICE


----------



## bsharer (Feb 8, 2009)

Saw this bad bitch today! Turned out REALLY NICE!! Congrats John.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2009, 10:14 PM~13543017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of some rustic jeans


----------



## Lane (Apr 18, 2009)

John - you suck...




 That is too cool. Next time I'm out on the road I'm going to have to go by and check it out!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

here are a few pics I have of JOHN's car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I got some pics but all my indoor pics came out shitty. I did get some good outside pics. Quintin got the really good pics hes gonna send me.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

did chastin pin strip it?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yep he was gonna do some stuff on my tailgate but he was too busy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2009, 02:24 PM~13630819
> *Yep he was gonna do some stuff on my tailgate but he was too busy
> *


After he's finished with Hell Bent's frame then he can do the Toast. :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

kids good, sixone if ur looking for someone closer let me know my boy kreepy josh is by plantation


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 20 2009, 12:51 PM~13631079
> *After he's finished with Hell Bent's frame then he can do the Toast.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

you just don't know how much I am diggin these :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

do you have any pics of the interior, all i saw was the headliner?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Apr 20 2009, 03:11 PM~13631299
> *kids good, sixone if ur looking for someone closer let me know my boy kreepy josh is by plantation
> *


Fo sho' but not on "Betty" I'm not a fan of the pinstripe on traditionals, I like it on the RAT RODS. PM me his # whenever you get a chance. Thanks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 21 2009, 06:48 PM~13645720
> *you just don't know how much I am diggin these  :biggrin:
> *


Get your 58 wagon finished already!


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

hey Tony, ask quinn to email me the pics he took of my car 
[email protected]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2165 Turbo Rail_@Apr 22 2009, 07:20 PM~13659873
> *hey Tony, ask quinn to email me the pics he took of my car
> [email protected]
> *


I will post them for you in a minute.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Some pictures after the show. Downtown Austin, TX












































[/quote]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

I got the seat covers in and carpet still waiting in the panels.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Apr 24 2009, 10:46 AM~13676572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanted to see some ripped faded glory :tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Apr 24 2009, 09:46 AM~13676572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn who took those pics! :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANDY_LOW23_@Mar 28 2009, 09:28 AM~13414957
> *thats nice! where is every one gettin these LS2s??? :biggrin:  i need one!
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 25 2009, 12:18 AM~13684091
> *x2
> *


I got mine from the same guy he got his, our homie lil john hooks that shit up but this john was the first I seen put the LS 1 in a ford fairmont station wagon and eat fools up on the track. listen to the anouncer. shits classic :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2009, 03:57 AM~13684599
> *I got mine from the same guy he got his, our homie lil john hooks that shit up but this john was the first I seen put the LS 1 in a ford fairmont station wagon and eat fools up on the track. listen to the anouncer. shits classic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 25 2009, 06:48 AM~13684937
> *:0
> *


The boy knows his shit about LS1's. His dads OG paint 50 ford shoebox getting that LS1 treatment too.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

At first I was like :uh: and now I am like :thumbsup: 

Lovin the wheels bro


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Apr 25 2009, 05:31 PM~13687929
> *At first I was like  :uh:  and now I am like  :thumbsup:
> 
> Lovin the wheels bro
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lane (Apr 18, 2009)

You've done it again John. Very nice - the pin striping tops it off.

Here's another video of that Fairmont wagon - dragging the bumper. 

http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o60/Lan...urrent=John.flv


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

is the lettering on the inside or outside of the glass?


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail (Jan 30, 2009)

its on the outside


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dont u need these? :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-60-CHE...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

thought I'd show the new addition


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 1 2009, 10:41 AM~14645742
> *thought I'd show the new addition
> 
> 
> ...


oh fuck


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oh shit ***** went "Turbo" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 1 2009, 11:35 AM~14646319
> *oh fuck
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

gotta love a wagon with a turbo in it..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=Ls1wagon,Aug 1 2009, 09:41 AM~14645742]
thought I'd show the new addition
















































[/quote]



WHO TOOK THAT LATE NIGHT PIC AT THE MOSEY WOSEY :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

this is one bad ride!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

def a good wallpaper


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Good Meeting you John on Saturday. Here's the pics as promised. If you want any in original size format for wall paper, just holler at me with your email. I'll send them your way.


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> quote=Ls1wagon,Aug 1 2009, 09:41 AM~14645742]
> thought I'd show the new addition


WHO TOOK THAT LATE NIGHT PIC AT THE MOSEY WOSEY :0
[/quote]
what turbo setup did he used :yes:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

is there any video of this? I wanna hear it :0 









[/quote]


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Dude this picture is awesome!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

> is there any video of this? I wanna hear it :0


[/quote]
Dam I was going to video that too.... It sounds mean man we heard him comin way down the street


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I got video coming


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 24 2009, 06:39 PM~14868660
> *I got video coming
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 24 2009, 07:39 PM~14868660
> *I got video coming
> *


HURRY UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Dude this picture is awesome!

hell yeah it is , bigger one please :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 24 2009, 07:39 PM~14868660
> *I got video coming
> *


 :0


----------



## izekmart (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 24 2009, 06:39 PM~14868660
> *I got video coming
> *


 :0


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> WHO TOOK THAT LATE NIGHT PIC AT THE MOSEY WOSEY :0


little Scotty nathens buddy took the pic





what turbo setup did he used :yes:
[/quote]
I put this kit together myself . I took some ideas off the kb turbo kit and the trick turbos kit.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wheres the vids we were promised!? :angry:

im trying to show my brother, cus hes going to turbo his ls1 for his 66 malibu!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry about the end I forgot to stop the camera
View My Video


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 25 2009, 05:41 PM~14879221
> *Sorry about the end I forgot to stop the camera
> View My Video
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow1964 (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2009, 04:27 AM~12959836
> *John what do you think about these wheels
> 
> 
> ...


any info about this car????


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Aug 25 2009, 07:46 PM~14880657
> *any info about this car????
> *


this was my car whet u need to know uffin:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> little Scotty nathens buddy took the pic
> what turbo setup did he used :yes:


I put this kit together myself . I took some ideas off the kb turbo kit and the trick turbos kit.
[/quote]
can i get some info what parts you used if you dont mind :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=Skim,Apr 25 2009, 01:57 AM~13684599]
I got mine from the same guy he got his, our homie lil john hooks that shit up but this john was the first I seen put the LS 1 in a ford fairmont station wagon and eat fools up on the track. listen to the anouncer. shits classic :biggrin: 





[/quote]


lest not forget how John was whoopin fools with the fairmont wagon LS-1 back in the day!


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

John should be about dome with that '60 by now. What else can he do.

How much shipped?


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

John- It was good to see you Saturday. Thanks for the ride in the Green Mile. That bitch is sick!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 26 2009, 08:01 AM~14884784
> *John-  It was good to see you Saturday.  Thanks for the ride in the Green Mile.  That bitch is sick!
> *


X2....I have a grille for your 90s wagon if you need one?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 25 2009, 08:41 PM~14879221
> *Sorry about the end I forgot to stop the camera
> View My Video
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 26 2009, 10:40 AM~14886662
> *X2....I  have a grille for your 90s wagon if you need one?
> *


yeah im down witch grille is it?


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

that thing runs cool on the og radiator?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Aug 27 2009, 08:43 AM~14896176
> *
> *



Not sure what happened to the sound. But believe me it sounds like a beast!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

<object width="400" height="300" ><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/1130408581853" /><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/1130408581853" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 26 2009, 07:33 PM~14891278
> *yeah im down witch grille is it?
> *


Its the billet for my old 96 Impala. PM your #.


----------



## lowlow1964 (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Aug 26 2009, 01:03 AM~14882648
> *this was my car whet u need to know uffin:
> *


wat size of rim u had on the 64? and did u C notch the frame and did u need to cut the innner ferder and the flood??>?/ thank u


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Johns old 57 Lincoln :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2009, 01:00 PM~15060000
> *Johns old 57 Lincoln :0
> 
> 
> ...


siiiiiiiiiick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

I wish i had that bitch back. needs to clean that hoe


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 27 2009, 12:12 PM~14898130
> *Its the billet for my old 96 Impala. PM your #.
> 
> 
> ...


You never sent me the address?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

If you have time Sunday try to make it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

mayne


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

new Int pics


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

awesome, i love it!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

nice wagon :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

VERY Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Got A email Tonigh of these pics from goodguys


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

love that green mile... more like 3 miles long hehe


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

This 60 is ridiculously sick. Badass job on the interior there John! :worship:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2009, 07:08 AM~16018124
> *This 60 is ridiculously sick.  Badass job on the interior there John! :worship:
> *


John finally got 2 more 20's so now he can get rid of them little ol' pee wees he rollin on in the front :biggrin:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

TTT for this great wagon


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2009, 05:54 PM~16019056
> *John finally got 2 more 20's so now he can get rid of them little ol' pee wees he rollin on in the front :biggrin:
> *


i am thinking of rolling 20" front and 22" rear


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 18 2009, 08:01 PM~16020135
> *i am thinking of rolling 20" front and 22" rear
> *



you just need some serious brakes in the front


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

RESPETO FOR THIS BAD ASS BUILD   :thumbsup:


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

was the ls1 a 5.7 from late 90s early 2k??? or was it one of the 6.0s? considering a 5.7 for a cadi project but not sure ab performance with such a heavy car


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boomhood_@Dec 18 2009, 07:25 PM~16023783
> *was the ls1 a 5.7 from late 90s early 2k??? or was it one of the 6.0s? considering a 5.7 for a cadi project but not sure ab performance with such a heavy car
> *


5.3 truck motor with a cam and turbo.


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 2low63, malomonte, *Skim*

:ugh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2009, 09:18 PM~16024353
> *5.3 truck motor with a cam and turbo.
> *



do you think that having a cam makes having a turbo better?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

A good cam can increase the flow of exhaust gasses so in theory, yes. The more exhaust flow the quicker the turbo can spool and make peak boost. Has to do with how long the valves stay open. N/A motors rely on vacuum forced induction uses pressure so there are some things that can be altered to better suit the application a cam is just one of them. I'm no motor expert, but it's something along those lines.  

This is a bad ass wagon by the way.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

yup thats why theres Turbo/Nitrous only cams.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin: Bump for the shiznit.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 18 2009, 11:09 PM~16025332
> *A good cam can increase the flow of exhaust gasses so in theory, yes. The more exhaust flow the quicker the turbo can spool and make peak boost. Has to do with how long the valves stay open. N/A motors rely on vacuum forced induction uses pressure so there are some things that can be altered to better suit the application a cam is just one of them. I'm no motor expert, but it's something along those lines.
> 
> This is a bad ass wagon by the way.
> *



well the reason why i asked is because i have a mild cam on a pre 1977 SBO and wanted to turbo it. i saw a video and they used the stock manifolds to run a turbo, and i have a lot of room under my hood for it, but i didnt know if having a cam would help or hurt...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 23 2009, 03:08 PM~16069208
> *well the reason why i asked is because i have a mild cam on a pre 1977 SBO and wanted to turbo it. i saw a video and they used the stock manifolds to run a turbo, and i have a lot of room under my hood for it, but i didnt know if having a cam would help or hurt...
> *


The key is to get the proper grind for the application. You'll need to do some homework to decide what the ideal ramp, lift, and duration is for your motor/turbo combo.


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

TTT for a great wagon !


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Ill try to get some new pics of the 9" rear end I installed. I also got some 10" wide rear wheels .


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 27 2009, 12:20 PM~16100280
> *Ill try to get some new pics of the 9" rear end I installed. I also got some 10" wide rear wheels .
> 
> 
> ...


G+ANGSTER.


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

I want a wagon now.


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 27 2009, 06:20 PM~16100280
> *Ill try to get some new pics of the 9" rear end I installed. I also got some 10" wide rear wheels .
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ! Very nice John!


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

I want this bitch to be my next project


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 28 2009, 12:47 AM~16102988
> *I want this bitch to be my next project
> 
> 
> ...


very cool John! I need to first finish my wagons before thinking of a new one


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Dec 27 2009, 12:31 PM~16100746
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



GANG-STAR...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

SHAMROCK TEXAS....


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

the 9"


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Dec 30 2009, 05:02 PM~16137266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

So I was able to get the 20x10 wheels put on the rear today and I moved the 20x8's to the front and removed the 18's

20x10









20x8


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

I should have taken a pic laid out


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Jan 1 2010, 08:47 PM~16157137
> *So I was able to get the 20x10 wheels put on the rear today and I moved the 20x8's to the front and removed the 18's
> 
> 20x10
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

looks awesome :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Jan 1 2010, 07:48 PM~16157141
> *I should have taken a pic laid out
> *


Are those bandaids for tires?? :biggrin: 

I need some TWINS for my wagon...........BAD!


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Jan 2 2010, 05:47 AM~16157137
> *So I was able to get the 20x10 wheels put on the rear today and I moved the 20x8's to the front and removed the 18's
> 
> 20x10
> ...


John! 

this looks amazing !  Very very nice ... I will run 20x8,5 and 20x9 on my 62 ...


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

TTT


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Jan 1 2010, 09:47 PM~16157137
> *So I was able to get the 20x10 wheels put on the rear today and I moved the 20x8's to the front and removed the 18's
> 
> 20x10
> ...


Looks way better with the 20s in the front john. Is that 9" narrowed at all?


----------



## superman_65 (Jan 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2009, 12:06 AM~12910863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Skim this is the one I saw in Atl. It had a price tag on it for 29k.Is this one of your cars?


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Came up on a bad ass donor car so i could get an og paint LF fender


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Looks nice John !


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Jan 24 2010, 08:05 PM~16398249
> *Came up on a bad ass donor car so i could get an og paint LF fender
> 
> 
> ...


Nice does it have the engine in it ?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Jan 1 2010, 08:47 PM~16157137
> *So I was able to get the 20x10 wheels put on the rear today and I moved the 20x8's to the front and removed the 18's
> 
> 20x10
> ...


damn i love this thing....can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Jan 24 2010, 08:05 PM~16398249
> *Came up on a bad ass donor car so i could get an og paint LF fender
> 
> 
> ...


damn that thing looks solid! interested in selling anything off it? if so pm me, i have a list :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 25 2010, 11:45 AM~16404051
> *damn that thing looks solid! interested in selling anything off it? if so pm me, i have a list :biggrin:
> *


I ALREADY BOUGHT IT :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Jan 24 2010, 09:05 PM~16398249
> *Came up on a bad ass donor car so i could get an og paint LF fender
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

damn skim that will be a great parts car for the vert bro! if you are interested in selling anything off of it let me know, there are several things i could use...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

MY NAME IS JOHN COFFEY BOSS :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 29 2010, 09:58 PM~16456683
> *damn skim that will be a great parts car for the vert bro! if you are interested in selling anything off of it let me know, there are several things i could use...
> *


What parts josh, if I don't need it I can hook u up


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

pmed bro


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 26 2009, 02:00 PM~12818938
> *Is that an og ghetto boys sticker :biggrin:  or is my mind playing tricks on me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 30 2010, 09:39 PM~16463852
> *pmed bro
> *


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2010, 06:00 PM~16542000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


travis pastrana is the shit, what about those parts i need :scrutinize:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 7 2010, 10:28 PM~16544048
> *travis pastrana is the shit, what about those parts i need  :scrutinize:
> *


I was supposed to pick it up today but got called into work so Im gonna pick it up from john hopefully on wed. when it stops raining


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2010, 12:03 AM~16545934
> *I was supposed to pick it up today but got called into work so Im gonna pick it up from john hopefully on wed. when it stops raining
> *



sweet bro let me know what you will be able to hook me up with. this tax money is burning a hole in my pocket :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Feb 7 2010, 12:40 PM~16538818
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lincoln68 (Apr 16, 2005)

Very impressed by this project. John, can you tell me which brand and type of wheels you used?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Few updates , got the new hood louvered, striped , and cleared


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2010, 08:33 PM~16612573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one bad wagon


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 13 2009, 09:11 AM~12991978
> *You guys are making me want a wagon.
> *


X2...fuckas badass!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Feb 21 2010, 11:15 PM~16682220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the look there John. That's what I'm going for. :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Feb 21 2010, 09:06 PM~16682073
> *Few updates , got the new hood louvered, striped , and cleared
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin to let some of that heat out with that hot engine your running?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 22 2010, 12:09 PM~16687309
> *Lookin to let some of that heat out with that hot engine your running?
> *


KUSTOM SHIT.


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 22 2010, 10:09 AM~16687309
> *Lookin to let some of that heat out with that hot engine your running?
> *


Someone called for shreded cheese? Lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 21 2010, 09:35 PM~16682504
> *Love the look there John. That's what I'm going for.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: BITCH THIS AINT PISTONS & PAINT!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 2 2010, 03:35 AM~16769013
> *:uh:  BITCH THIS AINT PISTONS & PAINT!
> *


You're right, this is mafuccin' _OLD GOLD_, ya heard.... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Feb 21 2010, 09:06 PM~16682073
> *Few updates , got the new hood louvered, striped , and cleared
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 2 2010, 02:51 PM~16772168
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whens that 55 wagon of yours coming home? :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 2 2010, 12:53 PM~16772194
> *Whens that 55 wagon of yours coming home?  :cheesy:
> *


IMMA GO CHECK ON IT WHEN I GO OUT TO LONGVIEW....WHEN RICKYS RAG IS DELIVERED :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## YDHY (Nov 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I need some motivation John, so I'm bumping yo topic this moenang!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

john came thru mashin today on them whitewalls and chrome steelies


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 2 2010, 06:30 AM~16769609
> *You're right, this is mafuccin' OLD GOLD, ya heard....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice choice of rims!!
keep the pics coming  :biggrin:


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Mar 15 2010, 09:39 PM~16899694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

Bottom left, you need it!
Skim knows how to get a hold of me.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Slowly but surely i'm getting there.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse_@Mar 29 2010, 02:51 AM~17030716
> *Bottom left, you need it!
> Skim knows how to get a hold of me.
> 
> ...


OH DAMN THAT DALLAS WOULD BE SICK IN THE MIKE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

went with john to pick up his latest aquisition. 60 elco.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2010, 07:12 PM~17298202
> *went with john to pick up his latest aquisition. 60 elco.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 awwww shiett!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Apr 25 2010, 07:44 PM~17298469
> *:0  :0  awwww shiett!
> *



:yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 25 2010, 08:08 PM~17298772
> *:yes:
> *


yeah man and u know its gonna be laid out with an LS1 with a quickness too.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 2 2010, 02:35 AM~16769013
> *:uh:  BITCH THIS AINT PISTONS & PAINT!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2010, 09:12 PM~17298202
> *went with john to pick up his latest aquisition. 60 elco.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score John.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks dope bro!


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

I need some drop spindles for drum brakes if anyone has a sorce let me know.
Thanks
John


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 26 2010, 07:19 AM~17303496
> *Nice score John.
> *


so you know me and john Dodson picked up his 60 elco he bought off craigslist saturday, well overnight it went from this....











to this.....










he bagged it on 20s last night and rolled it to the swap meet too so we were all out there chillin... :biggrin: 










pate swap meet today was bad ass. so john did u finally go to bed lol..


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

anything good at the swapmeet?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2010, 12:26 AM~17363391
> *so you know me and john Dodson picked up his 60 elco he bought off craigslist saturday, well overnight it went from this....
> 
> 
> ...


nice!...did it sell? :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 2 2010, 11:34 AM~17364649
> *nice!...did it sell? :0
> *


x2 and why was white trash in the swap meet?


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

not yet i got and couple of tire kicker calling .


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 2 2010, 09:50 AM~17364753
> *x2 and why was white trash in the swap meet?
> *


shit we take our cars to swap meets just to floss  



















lets people know this is where u find the impala parts. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 29 2010, 06:23 AM~17031075
> *Slowly but surely i'm getting there.
> *


 :0 









:biggrin: 

what up seth


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2010, 12:26 AM~17363391
> *so you know me and john Dodson picked up his 60 elco he bought off craigslist saturday, well overnight it went from this....
> 
> 
> ...


Was gonna call BS till I seen the plates! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2010, 12:08 PM~17442296
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? 

:biggrin: 

Right hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. :biggrin: 

Where's Dodson at?


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@May 2 2010, 09:34 AM~17364649
> *nice!...did it sell? :0
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry17455386

we will see.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> TTT john where u at


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

TTT

For a great ride! Show us the latest pictures John! My 62 wagons frame with all new parts is done and hope Biris has the body back on soon....


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

clean elco and wagon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> > [/quote
> >
> > TTT john where u at
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

john took out the 5.3 and put in a 6.0 LS1 still turboed like ozone


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

TTT

Any updates John ?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2010, 12:05 PM~18225784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The family truckster heading to Wally World.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2010, 09:08 AM~17442296
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


damn son how you find this pic? this is at the shop 2 building down from mine. they was really fuckin up that week. they built in like 6 days and it was the wackest ever but he was out in the parkin lot burnnin it out was funny as hell cause the battery would fall out they would put it back in and burn out again fall out again and repete lol. heres how it looked after that pic but i think he was scared to drive it 

o yea tires where made out of carpet super glue and tractor trailer retreads


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 6 2010, 01:07 AM~18241941
> *damn son how you find this pic? this is at the shop 2 building down from mine. they was really fuckin up that week. they built in like 6 days and it was the wackest ever but he was out in the parkin lot burnnin it out was funny as hell cause the battery would fall out they would put it back in and burn out again fall out again and repete lol. heres how it looked after that pic but i think he was scared to drive it
> 
> o yea tires where made out of carpet super glue and tractor trailer retreads
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Did you guys clear coat the chrome mouldings on this one too?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 13 2010, 05:51 PM~18303363
> *Did you guys clear coat the chrome mouldings on this one too?
> *


Those are stainless no need to.... aluminum anodizing begins to cloud up with age and the clear restores the shine. Go take an old 64 moulding you have in the garage and turn on your hose outside and run water over it for few seconds and you'll see what the moulding does, its the samething that clear does only locking the shine in for good. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 14 2010, 12:08 PM~18308197
> *Those are stainless no need to.... aluminum anodizing begins to cloud up with age and the clear restores the shine.  Go take an old 64 moulding you have in the garage and turn on your hose outside and run water over it for few seconds and you'll see what the moulding does, its the samething that clear does only locking the shine in for good.  :biggrin:
> *


Gotcha on the aluminum. How about on the chrome plated ones though?


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> are those 15" steelies?


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes Sir But the new wheels , A/C , and tubular A arms are going on right now


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 24 2010, 02:21 PM~18394399
> *Yes Sir But the new wheels , A/C , and tubular A arms are going on right now
> *


:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> Yes Sir But the new wheels , A/C , and tubular A arms are going on right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 24 2010, 02:21 PM~18394399
> *Yes Sir But the new wheels , A/C , and tubular A arms are going on right now
> *


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.348-409.com/forum/attachment.ph...12&d=1282839487


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 27 2010, 08:49 PM~18424344
> *http://www.348-409.com/forum/attachment.ph...12&d=1282839487
> *


 u not running headers cuz the turbo clearance, give me a call later


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> > Yes Sir But the new wheels , A/C , and tubular A arms are going on right now
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 24 2010, 10:21 PM~18394399
> *Yes Sir But the new wheels , A/C , and tubular A arms are going on right now
> *


what ac will you put in? vintage air or ... ?


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 28 2010, 11:12 AM~18427438
> *what ac will you put in? vintage air or ... ?
> *


 No man I sorce out all my own components. Remember I am a recesstion rodder, my bugget is nothing like yours. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Skim I ran headers te first go round then with the turbo kit I built it uses the stock manifold on the drivers side.


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 28 2010, 09:07 PM~18427940
> *No man I sorce out all my own components. Remember I am a recesstion rodder, my bugget is nothing like yours. :biggrin:
> *


it is not about budget, it is about the passion for the rides ...


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 28 2010, 04:02 PM~18428782
> *it is not about budget, it is about the passion for the rides ...
> *


Shit If that were the case I promise It would be me with the best shit u had ever seen.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Aug 27 2010, 08:48 PM~18424335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THAT IS LOOKING GOOD JOHN!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what kind of radiator is that?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Budget build my ass..Budget went out the window pages back.. :biggrin: Lookin good keep up the good work.!!


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2010, 05:19 AM~18431846
> *what kind of radiator is that?
> *



ebay $141.00 shiped
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP..._fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by fabian_@Aug 28 2010, 04:02 PM~18428782
> *it is not about budget, it is about the passion for the rides ...
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuLXTOS3r5s
:biggrin: This is some funny shit!


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xuLXTOS3r5s?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xuLXTOS3r5s?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1852422285.html
:0 :0


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

This is after installing the new control arms, radiator, Wheels, and front sheet metal from my donor car.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

are those upper control arms adjustable and if so where did you get them from??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Sep 6 2010, 06:22 PM~18500465
> *This is after installing the new control arms, radiator, Wheels, and front sheet metal from my donor car.
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS JOHN!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Beautiful work John.  nice upgrades to the ride.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dropped off my trailing arms at johns today to get them extended and look what this fool had on his garage wall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 











I WANT ONE!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Luke is too cool :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Johns LS-1 Madness. Turbo style


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

we cruised it earlier, this bitch is fast, like shit your pants fast :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

why did he switch the aluminum radiator out of it?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Sep 14 2010, 05:46 AM~18562587
> *why did he switch the aluminum radiator out of it?
> *


he said it wasnt cooling like it should so he put the harrison back in until he figured out what was happening with the aluminum one


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 12:16 AM~18562162
> *Johns LS-1 Madness. Turbo style
> 
> 
> ...


basterd!!! nice ride!!! gimme!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

[/quote]
nice wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## v-v62 (Sep 18, 2007)

What steering box you use?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by v-v62_@Sep 16 2010, 11:45 AM~18583232
> *What steering box you use?
> *


605


----------



## v-v62 (Sep 18, 2007)

its that some bolt on kit or some another car? thinging to put powersteerin to my deuce


----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)

they came on the 80s chevy. got my new from a 85 monte carlo. pretty easy to find. if you do go that route you need to change the middle linkage bar from your power assist to a manual one. or buy this kit. 

http://www.impalas.com/steering-suspension.../5864psblk.html


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Saw John's wagon at the Good Guy show today... Car is nuts !...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

60 Kingswood, 9 passenger, A/C, power back glass... It's too bad the owner killed the patina a week after these pics were taken just to lay it in some primer.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2010, 09:51 AM~18826380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fuckin sucks, how stupid was that. where u find that on the hamb ?


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Some burnout action  






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2zqHqIObPs


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Nov 21 2010, 07:28 PM~19127269
> *Some burnout action
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Nov 22 2010, 11:28 AM~19127269
> *Some burnout action
> 
> 
> ...


the sound of meaty testicles... mmmmm


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Nov 21 2010, 07:28 PM~19127269
> *Some burnout action
> 
> 
> ...


Shot me text when you come down to the ATX!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 23 2010, 02:44 AM~19140515
> *the sound of meaty testicles... mmmmm
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Nov 21 2010, 08:28 PM~19127269
> *Some burnout action
> *


Nicely done. Traffic and all. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## allpaid4 (Jun 22, 2009)

love it with the salt flats on it,bad ass


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 08:04 AM~18563316
> *he said it wasnt cooling like it should so he put the harrison back in until he figured out what was happening with the aluminum one
> *


Did the aluminum one ever work or did it turn out to be a piece of shit?


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Nov 21 2010, 06:28 PM~19127269
> *Some burnout action
> 
> 
> ...


That's badass!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Feb 18 2009, 10:24 PM~13045995
> *More pics
> 
> 
> ...



what did you have to do to make that intake fit on that 5.3 you cut the belley for what ? :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Mar 28 2009, 07:22 AM~13414927
> *ok it runs and i drove it down the street yesterday now i need exaust!
> 
> 
> ...



you used the og radiator


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@Nov 21 2010, 06:28 PM~19127269
> *Some burnout action
> 
> 
> ...



on 22 or 20 ? :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

if u can say a prayer for john as he just lost his dad gary and those who know john will tell u they were like best friends or brothers the way they were so close. wish him well. his dad was cool as hell and always at every show riding shotgun or he was the driver.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> if u can say a prayer for john as he just lost his dad gary and those who know john will tell u they were like best friends or brothers the way they were so close. wish him well. his dad was cool as hell and always at every show riding shotgun or he was the driver.


:angel:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

thoughts and prayers are with you and your family john from NC :angel:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:angel::angel:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

:angel::angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

rip keep strong


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Skim said:


> Johns LS-1 Madness. Turbo style


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Skim said:


> if u can say a prayer for john as he just lost his dad gary and those who know john will tell u they were like best friends or brothers the way they were so close. wish him well. his dad was cool as hell and always at every show riding shotgun or he was the driver.


Sucks bro, Rest in Peace Gary


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Seen a little pic of your wagon in Popular Hotrodding this month. You placed pretty damn good for a fullsized wagon!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

WHats the deal with the radiator


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

used to have an aluminum aftermarket but its in white trash now :shocked:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice build!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

Ls1wagon said:


> Some burnout action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow!! I love this car


----------



## skat50 (Feb 12, 2012)

ya i just purshased one also lookn for some parts luggage rack moldings around rear long windows passanger side rear nine pass seat if u have any contacts or extra parts please contact me at 408 8492717 art thank u for ur time


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Love those wagons


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## BIG RANDY (Mar 5, 2008)

Ls1wagon said:


> This is after installing the new control arms, radiator, Wheels, and front sheet metal from my donor car.


NICE WAGON BRO


----------



## Ls1wagon (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks A lot man!!!!


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Wagon is Sik!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ls1wagon said:


> This is after installing the new control arms, radiator, Wheels, and front sheet metal from my donor car.



4 REAL ? DAMN..... I WISH I COULD JUST KICK IT & TALK SHOP WITH A M-F A WHILE. THATS GOOOD SHIT.......


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Tex63 (Oct 17, 2013)

Got the June 2015 issue of Hot Rod magazine today in the mail, Green Mile on page 12 ?


----------



## larryd (Jun 13, 2012)

Very clean wagon LS1 just picked up a 61 that I am going to build!


----------

